# tutoría



## mafalda1

Hola a todos!

Ya sé que no existe la figura de tutor en Francia y menos la Clase de Tutoría. Pero ¿cómo lo traduciríais? Me suena raro Tutelle

Un saludo,

Mafalda


----------



## FLorencee

Hola

Bueno, no ofreces mucho contexto   pero se pofria tratar de "classe de soutien scolaire" ou "d'heures d'études"

y seguramente que hay màs maneras de denominarlas......

Saludos

Florence


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Mafalda:

Si no me equivoco el tutor es lo que en francés llaman professeur principal
Áquí encontrarás explicado lo que es.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## ed-hipo

"professeur principal" se emplea mas bien en el colegio, luego en la universidad creo que diriamos mas bien "professeur responsable" o "responsable" y "heures de permanence" para las horas de tutoria


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

Las horas de tutoría en los colegios e institutos españoles se utilizan para hacer una puesta en común entre los alumnos y el tutor (prof principal) sobre los problemas surgidos en clase durante la semana, las quejas, los proyectos, etc. En ellas no se estudia, se habla.

Nada que ver pues con "les heures de permanence". 

Un beso.


----------



## ed-hipo

hola gevy, en colegio e institutos no sé, yo me referia a la universidad, y para mi las horas de tutoria son cuando el profe esta disponible durante una hora en su despacho y puedes ir a verlo por si tienes una pregunta sobre cualquier cosa. lo que llamamos en l'université "heure de permanence"
un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Ah, vale Ed-hipo, no lo sabía. Cuando estudiaba en Francia no existía esto, o nunca me enteré (jajajaj). Yo hablaba des heures de permanence du lycée, cuando allí hacíamos los deberes o los tontos, según... 

Besito


----------



## ed-hipo

otra vez la incomprension generacional! jejeje
bueno ahora esas horas de la que hablas son "les heures d'étude" o "l'étude" y cuando haces el tonto son "les heures de colle"


----------



## Aire_Azul

¡Hola !​ 

Me parece que puede haber varias traducciones posibles, según el tipo de establecimeinto escolar y de la edad de los alumnos :

En un collège ( ¿segundaria ?) se llama, segun el caso, de varias maneras. 
El en caso de alumnos con muchas dificultades se llamarà « horas de remédiation » .
Si es para ayudar a alumnos a mejorar sus métodos de trabajo, se llama « heures de soutien » o también « metodología ». 
Si es para ayudarles a repasar las clases, decimos « aide au travail ». 
Y en el caso del profe que hace de mediación entre una clase entera, el establecimento y los padres, se le llama efectivamente « un professeur principal ». En todo caso, no hay puestos decicados exclusivemente a una u otra de estas funciones….No sé si me explico bien…
Si hablamos de un establecimento de tipo técnico, también se puede llama a un tutor como « professeur référent ».

Bueno, creo que es casi todo...  

Y os podéis dar cuenta de que le gusta muchísimo al ministerio de la educación definir y repartir tareas.  

Como soy profe, también trabajé un poco en todas esas funciones…
Bueno, me voy, que precisamente, tengo clases de « soutien » por la madrugada…. 

P.D.: y también hice la tonta mientras horas de "permanence",y, unos años después intenté en hacer que dejen los alumnos de hacer los tontos, cuando trabajaba como "surveillante", ¡jejejej !...
La roue tourne, pas vrai?

*Un saludo.*​ 
*Aire ~ ~ Azul* ​


----------



## irenepf18

¿Y cómo se diría en français las horas de tutoría que tiene un profesor para hablar con los padres? ¿Sería en este caso, tutelle?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## ed-hipo

Esta última más bien "réunion de parents d'élèves"
Al empezar el curso académico y al final de cada trimestre, los padres se entrevistan con cada profesor para enterarse de las dificultades (o progresos - no seamos tan bordes -) de su hijo/a.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

No estoy de acuerdo con lo que se dijo anteriormente, la clase de tutoria existe en Francia. Me explico, tenia en el "lycée" una hora de "vie de classe" a la semana, durante la cual podiamos hablar de nuestros problemas en el cole. Tambien existe en el "collège".
El problema es que algunos profesores la usan para dar clase, pero bueno eso es otro problema y ademas no es la mayoria.

Saludos


----------



## Timmytron

Entonces ¿cómo diríamos "la tutoría personal de los alumnos y la orientación educativa, psicopedagógica y profesional"?

¿puede ser: "le suivi personnel des élèves et l'orientation (ça existe?) éducative..." ?

Gracias


----------



## MiguelAG1984

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Tengo una duda para saber cómo se dice "tutorías académicas relacionadas a una universidad.

A parte de "tutelles", ¿hay otra posibilidad de decirlo?

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo

Miguel


----------



## france44

Hola a todos,
¿Alguién me puede ayudar sobre la traducción al francés de la palabra tutoría. El diccionario pone "Tutelle" pero estoy hablando de las tutorías que se dan entre profesores y alumnos. Gracias.


----------



## silaya

"Tutoria" es la ayuda de parte de los profesores a los alumnos que tienen dificultades?

Si es eso, entonces se dice "soutien scolaire" o "cours particuliers" (pero, generalmente, hay que pagar para los "cours particuliers" )


----------



## Gévy

Hola Silaya:

No, no es eso: es una clase en la que los alumnos y el tutor (prof principal) intercambian ideas, ven lo que va y lo que no va, si hay problemas y cómo solucionarlo...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## silaya

OH..ok. Entonces creo que lo que quieres decir es "heure de vie de classe".


http://www.cndp.fr/actualites/question/citoyennete/presentation.htm


----------



## Nanon

Tutelle, en français, ne s'emploie pas pour décrire le soutien donné par un professeur... voir ci-dessus.
Par contre, dans les universités, il existe le tutorat, qui est l'encadrement des étudiants de première année par des étudiants avancés (mais pas par des professeurs).


----------



## france44

silaya said:


> "Tutoria" es la ayuda de parte de los profesores a los alumnos que tienen dificultades?
> 
> Si es eso, entonces se dice "soutien scolaire" o "cours particuliers" (pero, generalmente, hay que pagar para los "cours particuliers" )


gracias Silaya.


----------



## yarfoz

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilo previos, no abran otros sobre el mismo tema​
Dans le contexte de l'enseignement, comment dit-on tutoría?
Merci!


----------



## Marie3933

S'il s'agit des heures pendant lesquelles le professeur reçoit les étudiants, on dit les heures de permanence ou les permanences.


----------



## yarfoz

Merci Marie, mais il s'agit plutôt de l'attention portée par le professeur principal à ses elèves, des tâches d'orientation, de soutient, etc.


----------



## Marie3933

Désolée, yarfoz, pour ça, je ne sais pas.
C'est le concept de "guidance", mais je ne sais pas du tout si c'est le terme qu'on emploie en milieu scolaire ou universitaire. Attendez d'autres opinions.


----------



## yarfoz

Ok, merci beaucoup Marie.


----------



## yarfoz

Il me semble que j'ai trouvé la traduction de tutoría: tutorat, tout simplement. Vous êtes d'accord?


----------



## NoTraducer

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Cómo se dice_ tutorías _o _horas de tutoría_ (de un profesor) en francés, por favor?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, NoTraducer,

Pues, si miras más arriba de ese hilo, puedes ver cómo se traduce según el contexto.
Si se está tratando de las horas de tutoría en un instituto con toda la clase, para hablar de cómo funciona el establecimiento, de problemas generales, entonces, se traduce por “heures de vie de clase”, como lo decía Tom29. 
Si se refiere a las horas que dedica el profesor en hacer el balance, con el alumno y a veces con sus padres, sobre sus posibilidades, su trabajo y sus proyectos de estudios, pues, se llama esyo “heures de suivi et d’orientation”.

Un saludo.


Josiane


----------



## NoTraducer

Gracias a todos!


----------

